# Dell inspiron and snd_hda(4)



## Markand (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello folks,

I have (my friend) a Dell Inspiron and we are trying to make his speaker/jack sense working. There is no sound at all right now. There is his verbose enabled messages dmesg :


```
hdac0: Probing codec #0...
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Conexant (Unknown)
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x14f12c06
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x14f1
hdac0:        Device: 0x2c06
hdac0:      Revision: 0x00
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x022f1028
hdac0: 	Found modem FG nid=2 startnode=112 endnode=116 total=4
hdac0: Probing codec #1...
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Silicon Image SiI1392 HDMI
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x10951392
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x1095
hdac0:        Device: 0x1392
hdac0:      Revision: 0x00
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x022f1028
hdac0: 	Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=4 total=2
hdac0: Probing codec #2...
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: Sigmatel STAC9228X
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x83847616
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x8384
hdac0:        Device: 0x7616
hdac0:      Revision: 0x04
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x02
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x022f1028
hdac0: 	Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=37 total=35
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing modem FG cad=0 nid=2...
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=1 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0x00000000 NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdac0:  nid 3 0x18560010 as  1 seq  0   Digital-out  Jack jack  6 loc 24 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 3 0x18560010 as  1 seq  0   Digital-out  Jack jack  6 loc 24 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0: 1 associations found:
hdac0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=3 seq=0
hdac0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdac0:  Pin 3 traced to DAC 2
hdac0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing input monitor
hdac0: Tracing other input monitors
hdac0: Tracing beeper
hdac0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
hdac0: 
hdac0: +-------------------+
hdac0: | DUMPING HDA NODES |
hdac0: +-------------------+
hdac0: 
hdac0: Default Parameter
hdac0: -----------------
hdac0:          IN amp: 0x00000000
hdac0:         OUT amp: 0x00000000
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 2
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00006211
hdac0:                  DIGITAL 8CH
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000001)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000005
hdac0:                  AC3 PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x001e07f0
hdac0:                  16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 3
hdac0:            Name: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040738d
hdac0:                  DIGITAL UNSOL 8CH
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000001)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000094
hdac0:                  PDC OUT HDMI
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x18560010
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=2 [audio output]
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=2 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0xc0000003 NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=1 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0:  nid 10 0x0221101f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 11 0x40f000f1 as 15 seq  1         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 12 0x40f000f7 as 15 seq  7         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 13 0x90170110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 14 0x02a11020 as  2 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 15 0x02011030 as  3 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 16 0x40f000f2 as 15 seq  2         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 17 0x40f000f3 as 15 seq  3         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 18 0x40f000f4 as 15 seq  4         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 19 0x90a6012e as  2 seq 14           Mic Fixed jack  6 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 20 0x40f000f5 as 15 seq  5         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 33 0x985610a0 as 10 seq  0   Digital-out Fixed jack  6 loc 24 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 34 0x40f000f6 as 15 seq  6         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 10 0x0221101f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 11 0x40f000f1 as 15 seq  1         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 12 0x40f000f7 as 15 seq  7         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 13 0x90170110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 14 0x02a11020 as  2 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 15 0x02011030 as  3 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 16 0x40f000f2 as 15 seq  2         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 17 0x40f000f3 as 15 seq  3         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 18 0x40f000f4 as 15 seq  4         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 19 0x90a6012e as  2 seq 14           Mic Fixed jack  6 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 20 0x40f000f5 as 15 seq  5         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 33 0x985610a0 as 10 seq  0   Digital-out Fixed jack  6 loc 24 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 34 0x40f000f6 as 15 seq  6         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0: 4 associations found:
hdac0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=13 seq=0
hdac0:  Pin nid=10 seq=15
hdac0: Association 1 (2) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=14 seq=0
hdac0:  Pin nid=19 seq=14
hdac0: Association 2 (3) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=15 seq=0
hdac0: Association 3 (10) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=33 seq=0
hdac0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdac0:  Pin 13 traced to DAC 2
hdac0:  Pin 10 traced to DAC 2 and hpredir 0
hdac0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdac0:  Pin 14 traced to ADC 7
hdac0:  Pin 19 traced to ADC 7
hdac0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdac0:  Pin 15 traced to DAC 5
hdac0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 3 (10)
hdac0:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 30
hdac0: Association 3 (10) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing input monitor
hdac0: Tracing other input monitors
hdac0:  Tracing nid 14 to out
hdac0:  nid 14 is input monitor
hdac0:  Tracing nid 19 to out
hdac0:  nid 19 is input monitor
hdac0: Tracing beeper
hdac0: Enabling headphone/speaker audio routing switching:
hdac0: 	as=0 sense nid=10 [UNSOL]
hdac0: Pin sense: nid=10 res=0x7fffffff
hdac0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
```

HERE there is the complete dmesg : http://pastebin.com/dPJnrXMz

The weird thing is that there is 3 pcm channels, but there is only the `standard' output and HDMI output so why 3 ?

We tried the following in his /boot/device.hints :


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid10.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid14.config="as=2 seq=1"
```

But it does not work. If you have any clue.

Cheers,


----------



## mav@ (Jan 17, 2011)

Jack sensing and redirection is already configured in your case. You don't need those hints, especially because they don't fit your case.

Third PCM device is SPDIF output. I have no idea if you have it's connector, but CODEC seems do has that functionality.

What's about lack of sound, have you tried to play via different pcm/dsp devices?

Do you receive some messages on console/logs when you are plugging headphones in?


----------



## Markand (Jan 17, 2011)

Setting hw.snd.default_unit to 1 seemed to solve the problem . I'm still guessing why there is 3 pcm but it's okay.


----------

